# HILFE! Problem mit Notebook -> Monitor bleibt schwarz



## Erks (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
mein Bruder hat seit heute morgen ein Problem auf seinem Laptop und vielleicht weiß hier einer eine Lösung, denn wir möchten das ersteinmal versuchen selbst zu lösen und dann nur im allerletzten Fall den Kundendienst einschalten. Ihr wisst ja wie lange die brauchen und er braucht ihn für die Arbeit und so weiter.

Also:
Wenn er den Laptop startet, egal ob mit Netzteil oder nur über Akku, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und der PC arbeitet nicht. Die Signalleuchte für das Arbeiten der Fesplatte leuchtet nicht. Allerdings leuchtet die "QuickPlay" Leiste über dem Keyboard. 

Wenn der PC nun wieder über den Schalter ausgeschaltet wird und man aber dann auf die Leiste drückt (z.B. um sich DVDs anzuschauen), dann startet der PC wieder, aber man kann immer noch nix sehen und die Signalleuchte für die Festplatte arbeitet wieder nicht.

Was ist da los?
Danke für die Hilfe

Laptop:
HP Pavilion DV9812EG


----------



## PC Heini (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es nach dem einschalten aus? 
Sieht man da was vom Biosbildschirm? 
Was passiert, wenn man beim einschalten Taste F8 gedrückt haltet?
Kommt man dann in den abgesicherten Modus? 
EV Display defekt.


----------



## Erks (11. Oktober 2009)

Es ist direkt so. Wenn man den Netzschalter betätigt, und der PC eigentlich starten sollte, leuchten zwar die LEDs für Batterie etc auf, allerdings bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

Der PC scheint auch nicht auf den BIOS zu kommen, weil er keine Befehle der Tastatur entgegennimmt. Die LED für die Festplatte bleibt permanent erloschen.


----------



## PC Heini (12. Oktober 2009)

Dürfte somit ein Fall für die Werkstatt sein.
Da ist ein Fehler im Gerätesystem. Sei es die Graka oder das Display, das nen defekt hat. Oder gar ne andere Komponente.
Tut mir leid, aber da ist nicht viel zu machen.

Festplatte ausbauen, mittels Adapter an nen PC anschliessen und die Daten Kopieren.


----------



## Alex Duschek (12. Oktober 2009)

War der PC im Standby bevor der Fehler beim Hochfahren auftrat? In diesem Fall Akku und Stromversorgung kurz trennen und neu starten, dann sollte das behoben sein.

Ich hatte das einmal bei nem Desktop PC und einmal bei einem Laptop. Die LED Leuchten der Tastatur bzw des Laptop leuchteten, aber der Bildschirm blieb schwarz


----------

